# Bushy Older Grower



## Opencountry (Feb 4, 2007)

321...gone


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 4, 2007)

*Well found some BOG seeds for ya but not sure about the site as we have never ordered from them before. http://www.bcbudonline.com/category.php?category=Plan+B*


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey open if you look at the sticky on the top of the page it shows a seed list. the bc seed depot shows they either never send the seeds or send seeds that  are no good wont germ. I would look somewhere else befroe   ordering from them.  slim    www.seedbankupdate.com


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 27, 2007)

I just ordered some sour bubble yesterday so I hope they are good. I usually use dr. chronic but they don't carry this strain. I will let everyone know how it goes.


----------

